# tortillera (lesbiana)



## JeSuisSnob

Hola, foreros. ¿Alguno de ustedes conoce el origen particular de la palabra "tortillera" en el sentido de lesbiana? ¿Por qué fue que se les empezó a llamar tortilleras a las lesbianas? 

Los saludo y les agradezco.


----------



## flljob

Porque al tener una relación sexual, se la pasan aplaudiendo.


----------



## María A

No sé el origen de la palabra, pero me imagino que será lo mismo para Argentina. Acá también se usa _tortillera_ o _torta_ para referirse a una lesbiana, la mayoría de las veces a modo de insulto.


----------



## piraña utria

No se requiere agregar nada a lo que apunta Flljob: por acá, por supuesto, son "areperas" (de "arepa").

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Lo curioso es que tanto enel DRAE como en el Moliner se encuentra esa acepción. ¿Se usará también en España?

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

piraña utria said:


> No se requiere agregar nada a lo que apunta Flljob: por acá, por supuesto, son "areperas" (de "arepa").
> 
> Saludos,



Pero también _tortilleras_, aunque aquí nos referimos a las_ tortillas de huevo_, no a las de maíz o trigo, como en México.


----------



## tatius

flljob said:


> Lo curioso es que tanto enel DRAE como en el Moliner se encuentra esa acepción. ¿Se usará también en España?



 Buena deducción, también se utiliza en España...

Lo curioso es que yo tampoco entendía de dónde podía venir la palabra hasta que me vine a México y descubrí que las tortilleras son las que hacen las tortillas (de maíz, o harina... no las de huevos). Probablemente el término venga de por aquí, aunque es pura intuición.


----------



## mirx

Léete este hilo, en la página dos las respuestas de Pejemán, como siempre, parecen ser de las más satisfactorias y completas.


----------



## tatius

Sí, buena referencia, mirx. Parece (dicen, dicen) que el movimiento que hacen las mujeres con sus manos al hacer las tortillas es igual que el gesto que se hace para indicar que dos mujeres son lesbianas. Una referencia gráfica al acto sexual entre mujeres.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Doc, María, Piraña, ManPaisa, Tatius y Mirx, gracias a todos por sus respuestas.


----------



## guiyermo

*Origen del término tortillera*
En la novela *“Maitreya”*, del cubano Severo Sarduy, uno de los personajes, en concreto *Iluminada*, lleva en su mano una *tortilla fu-yong* que es una tortilla falsa donde *no existen los huevos* (en referencia a los genitales masculinos). Esta tortilla fu-yong, que parece hacer referencia a un plato chino, se refiere más bien a *“fullón”*, el aumentativo de fullería. Es, por tanto, una tortilla falsa, donde *no hay huevos de por medio*. El término *“tortillera”* se utiliza en muchos países hispanohablantes, principalmente en Cuba y España. 
Aquí la explicación de tortillera


----------



## mannycl

Quizas la explicacion mas acertada la encuentre en "El Monte", libro de la escritora Lydia Cabrera. En el mismo ella menciona las fiestas dedicadas a San Rafael en La Habana del siglo XIX donde abundaban vendedores de comida ambulantes. Casualmente, una de dichos vendedores era una lesbiana muy famosa por sus tortillas, de ahi los participantes emepezaron a referirse a la misma con el sobrenombre de tortillera y por lo visto el nombre ha quedado hasta el dia de hoy en Cuba como referencia a las lesbianas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tanto *tortillera* como su sinónimo *bollera*, para denominar las mujeres homosexuales, o *lesbianas* (por la leyenda de Safó de Lesbos, arquetipo de este grupo humano) que es el término neutro en cuanto valor moral, son términos, de origen despectivo, claramente asociadas al uso universal de la mano en el acto homosexual femenino que, con la saliva aportada por el sexo oral y con la natural lubricación añadida, remiten naturalmente al acto de amasar (no creo que tenga que ver con tortilla de huevos, sino con tortilla de masa). Ambas palabras son metáforas catacréticas.


----------



## chileno

Según lo que se me explicó cuando pregunté lo mismo, estando en Chile, fue que al igual que una tortilla, las tortilleras se van de "vuelta en vuelta" para terminar(las).


----------



## Barodure

En alguna ocación hace algunos años escuché (o tal vez leí?) que "Tortillera" es un galicanismo (del francés _entrortillées_, retorcidas). Pero no recuerdo los detalles de ello.


----------



## Migueles

JeSuisSnob said:


> Hola, foreros. ¿Alguno de ustedes conoce el origen particular de la palabra "tortillera" en el sentido de lesbiana? ¿Por qué fue que se les empezó a llamar tortilleras a las lesbianas?
> 
> Los saludo y les agradezco.



Yo he escuchado varias versiones del origen de _tortillera_, usado como despectivo vulgar de _lesbiana. _Desde que se debe a porque las mujeres, al hacer la ‘tijera’, producen un sonido de _"flap flap"_ muy semejante al del   batido de los huevos para hacer una tortilla, pasando porque alude a una tortilla falsa preparada sin huevos (figurativamente sin gónadas o testículos) que figura en una obra del cubano Severo Sarduy, hasta que _tortillera_ equivale, etimológicamente, a una desviada o torcida. Según esta última versión, no por ello más valedera, tortillera se origina en el verbo latino ‘_tortiliāre’_, de ‘_tortilis’_, torcido. Al español este verbo latino pasó, primero como ‘tortijar’, y luego como ‘retortijar’ que significa ‘retorcer mucho’. Claramente no hay consenso sobre el origen de ‘tortillera’ como sinónimo despectivo y vulgar de ‘lesbiana’.



Saludos cordiales


----------



## autrex2811

ManPaisa said:


> Pero también _tortilleras_, aunque aquí nos referimos a las_ tortillas de huevo_, no a las de maíz o trigo, como en México.



¡Uh qué la! Es que acá en México una tortillera es una mujer que vende o hace tortillas; jamás se diría que es una lesbiana, más bien las llamaríamos *"lenchas". Al menos por donde yo vivo ése es el significado de tortillera.

*Mil disculpas por la mala palabra, pues la he escrito con fines explicativos y sin ofender a nadie.

Saludos.


----------



## pabupop

El origen de la expresión "Tortillera" para señalar a las lesbianas, no se encuentra en nada referente a las tortitas o tortillas, ni tampoco a nada que haga referencia al sexo lésbico en la forma o en la acústica. Se encuentra probablemente en la etimología de la palabra. Hace siglos, en la mayoría de los países católicos, el comportamiento homosexual era rechazado y calificado como" algo desviado o "torcido", y es con este último significado con el que se relaciona el término "tortillera" como argot de lesbiana, que viene de "torta" en el sentido de torcido y retorcido, concepto también aplicable al resultado de la preparación de diversos alimentos o dulces. Las tortas, tartas y tortitas, reciben su nombre de retorcer la masa, y las lesbianas por seguir un camino "torcido" según aquellas gentes y sociedades.

Fuente: diccionario lésbico de moscasdecolores.com


----------



## Cal inhibes

El DRAE no da a *torta *como vocablo derivado del latín _tortus, _torcido. Dice que el origen es incierto. Y en realidad no creo que las tortas o las tortillas se fabriquen torciendo algo. La masa no conserva la torsión. Conserva mejor la compresión y adquiere la forma plana de las tortillas y arepas al aplicarle dicha compresión, entre dos planos o con las palmas de las manos. Es muy difícil que alguien asimile conceptualmente torta a torcido. Quizás tuerta, entuerto, torticero y aun tuerca. Me parece entonces que el origen de tortillera como lesbiana obedece mas a la idea de *sexo plano, *en contraposición al sexo *concavo-convexo *propio de las relaciones heterosexuales. Esto se vería reforzado con que, efectivamente, en algunos países se usa *arepera *con el mismo sentido de tortillera.
Saludo


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:

Mi conjetura (no solo mía, de muchos por acá) se basa en una razón onomatopéyica: Al preparar las arepas (o las tortillas) entre o bajo las palmas de las manos, se les da golpecitos que —obvio— suenan como aplausos. El gesto manual (la seña) para «lesbiana» por acá es precisamente dar unos pocos aplausos girando las palmas en sentidos contrarios como haciendo arepas (enlazo al diccionario Español-Inglés; hay que mirar la ficha de «Collins»).

El contexto dirá si se refiere a la lesbiana o a la vendedora de tortillas. (Lo que también les aclara las cosas a la manguera, la pollera, la carretera, etc.).

Saludos,


----------



## pabupop

Al igual que la palabra "Puto", que se utilizaba en la edad media en España para señalar a hombres homosexuales, palabra que después viajó a Latino América donde continua su uso en la actualidad, y que en España fue sustituida por maricón; los orígenes de la palabra tortillera también hay que buscarlos en Europa. Precisamente en otros idiomas "romances" como en Valenciano (torta) y Francés (tortiller) significan exactamente "torcido" 

El concepto de torcido para señalar relaciones homosexuales está en multitud de idiomas: "queer", que viene de la palabra alemana "que", que significa torcido, "obraten" y "obratna", torcido y torcida en Búlgaro, el término árabe šāḏ, o la noruega Skeiv,  palabras que con el concepto de torcido se han aplicado al comportamiento homosexual.

En cuanto a la relación de tortillera con los "productos amasados", podemos estar ante un caso en su origen de homonimia o polisemia (que se aclaren los investigadores), pero para el caso del argot de lesbiana "tortillera" sería irrelevante puesto que vendría del concepto de torcido. Es cierto que en mi primer post cometí el error de relacionarlo, pero fue más en un afán de no negar la relación, porque el origen es incierto, que de confirmarla.

En cuanto al sexo plano, cóncavo o convexo (conceptos que no acabo de entender y que sí que me interesaría aclarar y/o debatir), o al ruido de las relaciones lésbicas, creo que no son más que explicaciones que nacen de una determinada visión estereotipada del comportamiento homosexual y de la imaginería popular, algo muy frecuente cuando se intenta explicar el origen de muchas expresiones relacionadas con el argot homosexual, como el "tapette" francés, el "pato" de América Latina, o el español "Palomo Cojo" entre otras muchas.

Saludos 


Fuente: moscasdecolores.com


----------



## Milton Sand

pabupop said:


> Al igual que la palabra "Puto", que se utilizaba en la edad media en España para señalar a hombres homosexuales, palabra que después viajó a Latino América donde continua su uso en la actualidad, y que en España fue sustituida por maricón; los orígenes de la palabra tortillera también hay que buscarlos en Europa. Precisamente en otros idiomas "romances" como en Valenciano (torta) y Francés (tortiller) significan exactamente "torcido".
> 
> El concepto de torcido para señalar relaciones homosexuales está en multitud de idiomas: "queer", que viene de la palabra alemana "que", que significa torcido, "obraten" y "obratna", torcido y torcida en Búlgaro, el término árabe šāḏ, o la noruega Skeiv,  palabras que con el concepto de torcido se han aplicado al comportamiento homosexual.
> 
> En cuanto a la relación de tortillera con los "productos amasados", podemos estar ante un caso en su origen de homonimia o polisemia (que se aclaren los investigadores), pero para el caso del argot de lesbiana "tortillera" sería irrelevante puesto que vendría del concepto de torcido. Es cierto que en mi primer post cometí el error de relacionarlo, pero fue más en un afán de no negar la relación, porque el origen es incierto, que de confirmarla.
> 
> En cuanto al sexo plano, cóncavo o convexo (conceptos que no acabo de entender y que sí que me interesaría aclarar o debatir), o al ruido de las relaciones lésbicas, creo que no son más que explicaciones que nacen de una determinada visión estereotipada del comportamiento homosexual y de la imaginería popular, algo muy frecuente cuando se intenta explicar el origen de muchas expresiones relacionadas con el argot homosexual, como el "tapette" francés, el "pato" de América Latina, o el español "Palomo Cojo" entre otras muchas.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Fuente: moscasdecolores.com


¡Bien, pabupop! Haces la tarea. 

Lo de la relación onomatopéyica que planteé, pensándola mejor, creo que es al revés: La seña del aplauso tortillero ha de ser un derivado no verbal de «arepera», reemplazo colombo-venezolano de «tortillera». Lo que sí debe estar claro es que toda expresión de argot o jerga familiar, coloquial o vulgar referido al lesbianismo nace del prejuicio y de una visión estereotipada del comportamiento homosexual.

He revisado el glosario español del sitio que mencionas y les hallo algunas inconsistencias a varias de las entradas («_tortiller_» es ‘retorcer’ en francés; «_queer_» no viene tan directamente del alemán «_que_», tal vez solo paralelamente). No estoy seguro de que palabras análogas a «torcido/a» en algunas lenguas sean prueba definitiva de este uso de «tortilla». 

Sin embargo, me decantaré por un paralelismo con el inglés que veo en etymonline.com: «_Torte_», palabra inglesa derivada del latín «_torta_»; ahí dice que no es probable su relación con el inglés «_tort_» ‘injusticia” del latín «_tortum_» emparentado con «_tortus_» ‘torcido”. Y Corominas dice que «torta» no puede relacionarse con «torcer la masa al amasarla» (aludiendo a una pronunciación particular de la «o» en el siglo IV), sino —y nos lleva mucho más atrás— con la contracción del griego «_to artidion_» ‘el panecillo’ («_to arton_» ‘el pan’). Eso me recuerda que que en Colombia también le llegan a llamar pan a la vulva, como en Honduras y Nicaragua.

Hablando de paralelismos, me pregunto si se habrá usado tradicionalmente «tortillero» como ‘hombre homosexual’ a la par con «torillera».

Personalmente no le veo mucha relación a ser torcido con ser homosexual y menos particularmente con ser lesbiana; acaso porque «torcido» es ‘desleal, traidor, corrupto’ en Colombia, sin casi nada qué ver con ser degenerado y retorcido en el sexo.

Y le seguimos metiendo seso.

Saludos,


----------



## Vampiro

Ninguna elucubración me resulta convincente.
Y el que inventó la palabrita, que vaya uno a saber a raíz de qué fue, se debe estar revolcando de la risa en su tumba.
_


----------



## Xiscomx

La RAE dio entrada al vocablo «tortillera = lesbiana» el año 1985, unos treinta y cinco años después de haberlo oído en mis años mozos, por lo que podemos afirmar que es de acuñación bastante reciente.
Un saludo.


----------



## pabupop

Milton Sand said:


> ¡Bien, pabupop! Haces la tarea.
> 
> Lo de la relación onomatopéyica que planteé, pensándola mejor, creo que es al revés: La seña del aplauso tortillero ha de ser un derivado no verbal de «arepera», reemplazo colombo-venezolano de «tortillera». Lo que sí debe estar claro es que toda expresión de argot o jerga familiar, coloquial o vulgar referido al lesbianismo nace del prejuicio y de una visión estereotipada del comportamiento homosexual.
> 
> He revisado el glosario español del sitio que mencionas y les hallo algunas inconsistencias a varias de las entradas («_tortiller_» es ‘retorcer’ en francés; «_queer_» no viene tan directamente del alemán «_que_», tal vez solo paralelamente). No estoy seguro de que palabras análogas a «torcido/a» en algunas lenguas sean prueba definitiva de este uso de «tortilla».
> 
> Sin embargo, me decantaré por un paralelismo con el inglés que veo en etymonline.com: «_Torte_», palabra inglesa derivada del latín «_torta_»; ahí dice que no es probable su relación con el inglés «_tort_» ‘injusticia” del latín «_tortum_» emparentado con «_tortus_» ‘torcido”. Y Corominas dice que «torta» no puede relacionarse con «torcer la masa al amasarla» (aludiendo a una pronunciación particular de la «o» en el siglo IV), sino —y nos lleva mucho más atrás— con la contracción del griego «_to artidion_» ‘el panecillo’ («_to arton_» ‘el pan’). Eso me recuerda que que en Colombia también le llegan a llamar pan a la vulva, como en Honduras y Nicaragua.
> 
> Hablando de paralelismos, me pregunto si se habrá usado tradicionalmente «tortillero» como ‘hombre homosexual’ a la par con «torillera».
> 
> Personalmente no le veo mucha relación a ser torcido con ser homosexual y menos particularmente con ser lesbiana; acaso porque «torcido» es ‘desleal, traidor, corrupto’ en Colombia, sin casi nada qué ver con ser degenerado y retorcido en el sexo.
> 
> Y le seguimos metiendo seso.
> 
> Saludos,



¡Hola Milton Sand!

Es genial hilar tan fino Vamos al lío.

Claro que todas las expresiones del argot "homosexual" responden a una visión estereotipada de este tipo de comportamiento sexual, pero lo que yo quería decir es que las explicaciones que frecuentemente se dan sobre el origen de estas expresiones, también están afectadas por esta visión, y normalmente constituyen un indicio de explicación errónea.

Sobre la palabra tortillera, creo que este empeño en buscar una relación entre el lesbianismo y "los productos amasados" es errónea e innecesaria, ya que en la mayoría de lenguas romances, incluido el Castellano más antiguo, o en Valenciano actual, decir que dos personas "son tortes" significa que son torcidas, desviadas o con algún tipo de defecto. Esta relación entre torcido y homosexualidad, presente en infinidad de idiomas, no puede ser obviada. 

Podría ser una casualidad, cierto, pero dado que no se conoce el origen de la expresión "tortillera" referida a las lesbianas, y ya que estamos en el "mundo de la teoría" me inclino por lo más sencillo y simple. Pasar de "torts", "tortum", "torta" a "tortillera" y posteriormente a "arepera", parece una evolución lógica, y mucho más consistente que los sonidos y las tortillas sin huevos.

En cuando al uso de tortillero, no lo he oido ni encontrado en ningún sítio, eso sí, los sinónimos "torcido", "desviado", "invertido" "degenerado" si que se han utilizado para los hombres homosexuales, y como puedes ver, la relación es muy obvia. Por mucho que para mi no sea torcida o desviada la homosexualidad, llevamos unos cuantos milenios en los que así ha sido y las palabras nos lo muestran

Saludos


----------



## pabupop

Xiscomx said:


> La RAE dio entrada al vocablo «tortillera = lesbiana» el año 1985, unos treinta y cinco años después de haberlo oído en mis años mozos, por lo que podemos afirmar que es de acuñación bastante reciente.
> Un saludo.



!Hola Xinscomx!

La primera referencia que me consta de la palabra tortillera es del año 1939, y aparece documentada en "Palabras del Exilio 2" de Concepción Ruiz Funes y Enriqueta Tuñon, con la famosa anécdota de sindicato de Tortilleras de Veracruz. Esto implica que la palabra era de uso común a principios de siglo XX, por lo menos en España, por lo que varias generaciones atrás de la tuya ya conocían la palabra y establece un horizonte temporal anterior al que propones, eso sí, sigue siendo desconocido el origen.

Saludos


----------



## Lord Darktower

Y de antes. En el CORDE de la RAE hay referencias de 1927:



> - En cuantito la vea... Julita la Mica, la *tortillera*; y el macho de Pura Patiño... Y aquí tu doña Demetria, tú, Águeda. Aquí tienes al cornudo de Medardo, el de tu señora Demetria, la sabihonda; y a Cipri y la Sinfo, Abilita llorona, a los tacaños esos que te mataban de hambre y a su Ubaldito el mierdero... Y a Maimón el marica...
> 
> Cualquiera le arrancaba el papelito a Crescencia hasta haberse desahogao de la bilis que... estaba tragando.
> 
> - No te hagas mala sangre, Crescencia -la dijo su madre con ternura.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> AÑO:    1927
> AUTOR:    Noel, Eugenio
> TÍTULO:    Las siete cucas
> PAÍS:    ESPAÑA
> TEMA:    12.Relato extenso novela y otras formas similares
> PUBLICACIÓN:    José Esteban, Cátedra (Madrid), 1992



Saludos.


----------



## Piotr1988

Bueno, les cuento que en el polaco ordinariamente se le dice "curva" (escrito _kurwa_) a una protostituta. También es una grosería del uso común. Creo que esta palabra la hemos derivado del italiano hace unos siglos (evidentemente no es una palabra eslava: "curva" en polaco es "zakręt"). Así pues, sí me parece muy posible que la "tortillera" tenga que ver con el torcimiento y también está claro por qué los colombianos dicen "arepera" o los venezolanos "cachapera". 

No sé si es cierto pero conozco una explicación que supone que el la edad media las mujeres de tales malos comportamientos solían ser castigadas mediante el arrancamiento de una costilla y entonces andaban torcidas...


----------



## Xiscomx

Después de haber indagado un poco, llego a la conclusión de que hay mucha fantasmagoría callejera con respecto a la despectiva y vulgar voz _tortillera _para referirse a las tríbadas. He encontrado en Google muchas referencias, todas coincidentes, a la palabra _tortillera_, de las cuales me quedo con la narración de Antonio Fernández Ortiz sobre Paco el Periquito, un republicano español, exiliado a México el año 1939, en la que escribe en su libro «Memorias de Espartania»:

_«Carteles y pancartas de tos los sindicatos. Tol mundo dándonos la bienvenida. Estábamos tos impresionaos y mu contentos claro. Después de tanto penar de aquí pallá... pos fíjate. Y en esto que vi yo una pancarta..., no te exagero na si te digo que era dos veces la anchura del paseo de Cieza. Y con unas letras grandísimas estaba escrito: EL SINDICATO DE TORTILLERAS DE MÉXICO DA LA BIENVENIDA A LOS REPUBLICANOS ESPAÑOLES. Nos quedamos tos con la boca abierta. Coño pos esto sí que es un país libre, si hasta el vicio está sindicao. Claro que luego nos llevamos un chasco que pa qué... porque resultó que aquello no era lo que parecía. Vamos, te lo digo pa que lo sepas..., es que las tortilleras en México no son lo que tú te crees, sino que son las mujeres que hacen unas tortas de harina de panizo que están mu buenas y que las comen en aquel país en to momento.»
_
No me cabe la menor duda de que la voz _tortillera,_ referente al tribadismo, se instaló en América procedente de los españoles que se refugiaron allí.

Edito: En España, la palabra _tortillera _se empieza a usar en la primera mitad del siglo XIX, siendo lexicalizada por primera vez el año 1917 en el Diccionario de la Lengua Española de José Alemany y Bolufer y posteriormente en la RAE (1985): Diccionario manual e ilustrado de la lengua española.


----------



## Rodal

Para preparar una tortilla hay que darle vueltas a la tortilla hasta que queda lista.
A una mujer lesbiana se le dice que _se dió vuelta para el otro lado_.
Luego de haberse dado vuelta se volteaba otra vez para convivir en una sociedad donde no se aceptaba esto.
Una tortillera cumple con esta acción y por eso se la llama una tortillera.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Pues es verdad: no parece que sea de origen mexicano el término "tortillera(s)" que hace referencia al lesbianismo.
Así se indica en "_Los criminales en México_" (1904) donde se sugiere su posible origen español mediante la mención de "_La mala vida en Madrid_" (1901) de Quirós y Llanas.
La inclusión más antigua de la palabra en un libro es del año 1844 (que coincide con lo que dijo Xiscomx de "primera mitad del siglo XIX") y fue en "_Tratado de medicina y cirugía legal teórica y práctica_", de Pedro Mata, donde se lee: "... _esas tribadas o *tortilleras*, como las llama el vulgo_".


----------



## Ania6

*El origen más probable de la palabra tortillera es torticera, palabra derivada del latín tortus, con el significado de torcida, tuerta, etc., como el término francés “tortille”.*

Lo he encontrado aquí: Tortillera. Diccionario Lésbico  (España).

Para mí tiene sentido, ya que también era común llamar "invertidos" a los homosexuales.


----------



## Nuaj Balpo

En Peru hace unas decadas se solia llamar "tortas" o "torteros" o que "se tortean" para referirse coloquial o hasta despectivamente a alguna persona homosexual, ahora se escucha mucho menos el uso de ese vocablo.


----------

